# Confused on Auction Tags



## weendogmom (Mar 14, 2013)

HI folks - we're newbs this year and just starting in on all this farming and homesteading.

We bought two auction calves this year, they are 6 and 8 weeks old, doing great. We are keeping them for beef. We got them at one auction, and didn't really think of it, we just took their ear tags out when we got home.

Well, we ended up buying two more calves this week, at a different auction. They don't have ear tags - they had back tags. We are going to get them started and probably sell one, if not both. My question is, and I hope someone can explain to me, how important are the back tags that were on them? 

One had a yellow circle that says "State-Federal Do Not remove" and has a number on it. I read that these are for tracking diseases or something and usually used on animals headed directly for slaughter. 1. Did we buy a sick animal? 2. Can we remove it since we bought it? 3. if we resell that animal, does the tag have to go with it?

The other, a heifer, and a plain tag with a letter number combo on it, nothing else. Is it OK to remove it if it was just an ID number assigned by the auction?

I'm a bit confused. Everything I can find to read about tags applies to big farms with hundreds of animals who are selling to open markets. We are just selling locally to other people in our own state.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

The back tags will come off on their own very soon, no reason to take them off.

The ear tags probably should not have been taken out but it isn't a big deal now.


----------



## warhoop (Sep 7, 2013)

The auction tags really don't mean anything after you have purchased the animal and taken it home. These are used by the auction yard to id the animals for tracking, i.e. description, owner consigning for sale and finally the buyer. I always remove them before turning any animal out. The glue can (not always) create a sore on the animal.
Ear tags can be very important in some cases. They are used for a variety of purposes from simple herd tracking by the breeder up to and including proof of any vaccinations required by law. For instance. dairy heifers are required to be vac. against Bangs disease and are permanently ear tagged to confirm this has been done. They cannot inter a milk production herd without the vac. so the ear tag becomes proof of compliance.
If you are unsure about your particular animals, go to your local vet with a complete description of the tag and simply ask. They should be happy to help.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Bangs vac is not required in WI nor is it recommended, check with your state to see if it is for you. An ear tag is not permanent but the tattoo that is usually required to go along with the tag is.


----------



## warhoop (Sep 7, 2013)

sammyd said:


> Bangs vac is not required in WI nor is it recommended, check with your state to see if it is for you. An ear tag is not permanent but the tattoo that is usually required to go along with the tag is.


I am on west coast where it is required, sorry for the confusion. Forgot about the tattoo, I'm not in the dairy biz.


----------

